# look whos here



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

look at my new axztar that is my new pup ! We got him today and i am so excited i ended up finding another breeder who is a Christain like me and we hit it off really well and i came home with my new little boy chico came with me ans they like each other


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

AWWWWWWWWW, so cute!!!!! Now Chico has a baby brother!!!!Im so happy for you.What are you going to name him???? More details...LOL


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Oh you got him, your so lucky







Have Fun!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Oh my gosh that was fast!! Congrats, what a cuuuutie. What's his name!?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow!! You sure don't waste any time, do you?!? The two are adorable together!! Congrats!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi yeah i am not one to wanna wait too long lol i am not sure on a name yet i was thinking charlie or chase i want something to kinda go with Chico any one have ideas?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How about "Manny" as in Chico and the Man? I am probably dating myself with that one....


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

hes so cute! congrats


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Feb 19 2005, 02:36 PM
> *How about "Manny" as in Chico and the Man?  I am probably dating myself with that one....
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36386*


[/QUOTE]

do I dare admit that I remember that too?







That is so cute!! Chico and the Manny


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Whaaat?!! I thought we had agreed you would wait!









Please don't tell me you bought the puppymill dog!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

No no i didnt buy the puppymill dog dont worry







I found a breeder in my area and we hit it off well so i took him


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

The only thing that came to mind right now was Chico and Pico. I hope Pico's parents don't get mad at me


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Pico and chico is cute but i think that will confuse them i am stumped i have o see his personality that should help keep the ideas coming


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Congratulations! He is adorable, aren't Maltese the best?
Quincymom


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

theyare and i have the greastest husband ! i didnt think he would agree on another pup but he did







He is sleeping on him right now


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awwwwwww! so you did decide to get him!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

He's a keeper


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

AWWW! Congrats!!! I am jealous!







Can't wait to hear the name...I like Charlie better than Chase for a pup...Chico and Charlie is cute together...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i dont know if u want them both to have the "ch" for their names..b/c they both still might respond to both names. sure its cute. i could be wrong though.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Congrats on the new arrival. Hope all goes well tonight! We need details!!!!!!


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

How in the world did you find another maltese in one day?!! It took me months and then I had to drive 5 hours to pick her up. Did you find this one in the newspaper also?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Congratulations, glad you found a good breeder















and a sweet puppy


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I had to add that the puppy is adorable! I had to laugh at Chico and the man.









How about naming the new puppy Milo?

And Milo began to play

I remember back in school didn't care, was a fool
Fell asleep in every class, waxing cool
7 years pass by in spite of everything we made it
Me and Milo go out cruising after show

I never gave much thought to it
Before this night before this trip
But here I am so hungry and alone
With the most gorgeous bird to nest in Mexico

And then Milo played...

So I fell into retreat
Backed away to my seat
The candle-like a crystal ball
Brought me back to Oxford Hall
With Mrs. Espanosa and her Spanish class on Mondays
And the reason that I took that class at all

You see my father in his wisdom said
By all the ink, by all the lead
When it comes to love there's one thing that I know
There ain't nothing like the stuff in Mexico

Chorus

*And then Milo began to play...
And then Chico played...*And then I began to dream...


Esperanza...Simon baby don't you know
I need you bad
I want you so


Won't you be my superflow
For here and now and tomorrow
I can be your one and only suntan snorita
If only you could speak the words I know


So if I could go back in time
I'd concentrate I'd stay in line
And in that class I swear I'd get an A
And I'd say I repazar la noche conmigo

Chorus

And Milo played...


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 20 2005, 01:55 AM
> *I had to add that the puppy is adorable!  I had to laugh at Chico and the man.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
thayt is really neat is that a real song?yes i did find this one in the newspaper ,they are a small hobby breeder and i was really happy on the living conditions and the people i have tried to find a "reputable breeder ''the ones i found here in ny were no less than 1500 a pup i could never afford that i frankly wont pay that much after speaking with a few on the phone one even told me after i said why are the prices so high she said '' that is what the pet stores get so we breeders should get at least that much '' not that the quality was better or things of that nature ,kwim? so i paid 700 for my new pup which isnt peanuts to me







and he has a health garentee and i saw his parents and talked and stayed for 3 hours and they were truley loving talking about there babies and showing me pixs and the parents were sweet . The mom weighed 7 pounds and the dad weighed 9. Chico weighs 6 and half at 10 months . he did sleep with my son all night in his bed i was nervous about that lol but no accidents and he brought him to the wee wee pad this morning at 7b and he did his business







.Chico is great with him no growling even when the new pup was eating out of his food bowl! i am still liking Charlie but not 100% the name has just got to hit me







im gonna go now and play with the pups before church see ya when i get back! ~ Denise


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

There was no way your hubby could say no to that lil sweety. I'm so glad that Chico loves him. Am I the only one with babies that don't care too much for each other??????


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Yes, it's a real song. By an offbeat band called Prozzak. Here's a link for you:
Chico and Milo song
All morning I've been singing that tune in my head, _And then Milo began to play and Chico played... _ACK. Don't you hate when that happens.

Buttercloud, my furbabies don't get along. It's been only a few weeks but Cricket totally ignores IzzyBella aside from the occasional look of disdain.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

wow that is really funny! but he just dont look like a milo to me but i will keep in mind


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 20202_@Feb 20 2005, 11:21 AM
> *Buttercloud, my furbabies don't get along.  It's been only a few weeks but Cricket totally ignores IzzyBella aside from the occasional look of disdain.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36527*


[/QUOTE]

HAHA, Sometimes I see them kissing but I wonder if it's because they have the smell of food on their breath! LOL


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Cute cute cute! Can't wait to see him grow up!


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

You are so lucky!  Congradulations on your new addition.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

how about Buddy? kinda liking that one right now .Since i wanted to get Chico a "buddy"


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

He's so cute I like Buddy-very cute!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks ruby


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, congratulations!







I am so happy for you!







He is adorable!!!


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Denise&Chico_@Feb 19 2005, 08:12 PM
> *theyare and i have the greastest husband ! i didnt think he would agree on another pup but he did
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have a nice husband too, lol, new advatar too. I am so glad you got your pup, how adorable they look together! Enjoy!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I like buddy!!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! Buddy is a great name!!! They are so cute together!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone ! he is so great he has ben going on his wee wee pads great .







.Chico has played with him on and off i cant wait to see them running around outside this spring


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm so delighted for you and so relieved that you didn't get the "other" one. I haven't any naming ideas but I do agree that Pico and Chico might be confusing for them.









I like "Manny". Chico and Manny sound good together. Call him Manolo Blahnik and Manny for a nickname.


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

My vote's for Milo.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

my roommates malt is Milo...we call him buddy!




























hahahaha
Congrat's on the new puppy!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

BUDDY! Is that his name! Awww that is sooo fitting! You wanted Chico to have a Buddy!







Did you name him Buddy because of nataliecmu?


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Butter i named him before i saw natalies post ,we were sitting at dinner and it hit me(i was waiting for that







) and i said i wanted to get chico a ''buddy'' and my hubby said now thats cute!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I see. I didn't notice that earlier post when you were talking about the name.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

butter


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

Buddy is so cute...congrats on your new baby boy!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations on your "Buddy"! And he's almost potty trained already???? How old is he? He must be a prodigy!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi lady its so funny Buddy has hit the pad every time and he has the range of my 1st floor they are all tile and hard wood , but i cant believe myself chico was ALOT harder to train. but this might just be the honeymoon period







oh yeah he is 10 weeks


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

You must have found a good breeder who got him started on his potty training early. That's why it's so nice to get a home raised puppy instead of one from a puppy mill, isn't it?

He may be copying Chico, too. 

Whatever the reason, it sure is a bonus, huh?


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How is Buddy doing with sleep? Sounds like everyone has adapted really well.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

lADY ~ SUCH A BONUS!!!!!!! HE HAS BEEN GREAT A FIESTY LITTLE BOOGER







hIS BREEDER WAS WONDERFUL . HE IS SLEEPING IN BED WITH MY SON (13) IN HIS BED EVERY NIGHT HE HASNT WET THE BED ONCE AND HOLDS IT ALL NIGHT .CHICO AND BUDDY HAVE HIT IT OFF WELL AND BEEN PLAYING ALOT TOGETHER


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.dogster.com/?121376 I MADE A DOGSTER PAGE FOR THEM THOUGH I AM NOT TO SURE HOW IT WORKS I WILL FIGURE IT OUT


----------

